# Towns that dont have residency preference?



## jajeta1229 (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi are they any town that do not offer residency preference in massachusetts. If so what are they. Thanks. Sorry if this has already has been posted i could not find it in the search.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Try searching on Mass.gov. There is a list on there that breaks down everything relating to civil service towns.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

NONE! Just the MBTA


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

7MPOC said:


> NONE! Just the MBTA[/quote
> 
> There are plenty of PD's that don't have a residency requirement. You'll have to do some research.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Im pretty sure mass.gov...is the correct place to look...there are plenty in mass...its just hard to get on...you have to know someone or be the chiefs son.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

trueblue said:


> 7MPOC said:
> 
> 
> > NONE! Just the MBTA[/quote
> ...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

7MPOC said:


> trueblue said:
> 
> 
> > Every civil service town in Ma residents get preference over non residents except the MBTA. If your asking about residency requirements once you get hired its up to the individual towns. Civil Service rule is 35 miles but some towns require you to there once hired.
> ...


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Your right, I meant 15, sorry. Your right it is overdue, but to be honest I dont know how strictly some towns enforce it.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

7MPOC is correct. I believe the ONLY exception to ranking ahead of residents (D.Vet,Vet or civilian) in any municipality is the son or daughter of a police officer/firefighter killed in the line of duty. There are not many of those sooooo, all municipalities covered under chapter 31 have a residency preference, except MBTA. The latter is, of course, not a municipality.


----------

